# Accupressure point for bloat



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

VERY important info here: http://www.bluefrontiers.us/bloat_accupress.html

Knowing this could save your dog's life.

When I tried to find it on my dogs, they farted, so just a warning! :lol:


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7436512.stm

This article will be very good information to know as well. The best bet is to save your cash and stick with real medicine.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Regrdless of how you feel this cannot hurt if it does not prevent the owner from getting to the dog ER vet. I also keep gas-x on hand. Never had a problem but if my dog blows up - first thing I will do is gas-x and load up. This could be another action in the car [the accupressure]


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for these links...consider them bookmarked at my house!!


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Absolutely intriguing! 

Now, if I can just find someones dog to feed some beer and potato chips to, I'm gonna find out for myself. 

Thanks for the post, can I cross-post to the K9PS board?


----------

